# I'm gelling, are you gelling?



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:rofl well it seems that no matter what temp my oils and lye mix are...RT or not, I'm gonna gell! Oh, well, as long as the finished product turns out okay.

here are some more attempts at soap making: http://www.sewitalls.com/soaps.html

The love spell has goat milk and fragrance oil in the white part of the soap. The pink part is just the soap without gm and fo. So there are swirls underneath (or there's supposed to be) now that it is going to gel (and these were RT on everything) I am hoping that the pink inside does not morph into something yucky. Will see I guess in the morning :/ I think I am having too much fun with this.

I don't think I am going to like the french vanilla. It is about 3.5 # of soap, and I only had 1.6 oz of fo, so that is all I could put in. There is white soap underneath, the top has gold mica in it, and I am hoping the swirls inside stay the same as the top. Kinda wanted a creamy white and creamy gold effect...will have to wait and see. I had to use canola oil instead of safflower oil and it seemed really soft in the mold even tho it did trace very well. So since the lovespell and all the others gelled, I am expecting the french vanilla to gell also. Crossing my fingers that the scent stays in the french vanilla since I didn't have very much. It was soo very soft that I didn't think it was going to set. Okay you soap guru's. you didn't tell me this was so much fun! Okay...I need more soap supplies.....I need a soap house! :woohoo

Sheryl


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Love the title!

Your soaps look great and yes, soaping is very addicting isn't it?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks wonderful. If you want no gel pour, let it get firm enough to move and tuck it into the fridge. vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks, I might try that. I'll wait and see what happens with these first.  I thought goats were addicting...I think soap making is worse....pretty soon we're gonna need a soap anon! :rofl

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry Sheryl just now got to my email but will put your OMH pic up anyway


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

that's okay Sondra...chasing horses and sheriff's can be pretty busy work :crazy :rofl :rofl

Sorry I couldn't resist!

Thank you 

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl RAT between you Whim and Theresa I don't stand a chance.


----------

